
Codesigning certificate revokation can be a major hurdle - nikanj
https://medium.com/@airflow.matt/globalsign-will-revoke-your-codesign-certificate-no-questions-asked-f6ac2bca02c5
======
jackweirdy
Curious as to whether Globalsign verified the tip-off (but didn’t notice the
source was outdated) or didn’t verify them at all.

The former is a nightmare to deal with but the latter might open this up to be
used maliciously against any Globalsign customer

